# Bit of help for the GF lose fat in the lower body



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking for a routine for my GF or just some types of exercises she can do. She's fit in terms of cardio and her stomach carries very little fat, very flat ie no stubborn fat but she stores a lot of fat around her bum and legs. Its funny her sister is the complete opposite (skinny legs, fat belly) and it's obvious she is more like her whilst my gf is more like her dad so I'm assuming hormones and genes are playing a roll here!

Anyway she's started to consider if lifting weights will help, I've been trying to get her to do it for a while now anyway and shes finally coming round. I presume squats is a definite but what rep range etc and other exercises, deadlifts? Kettle bells? Should workouts be full body, SS 5x5 maybe?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

joking aside, sex is the best toner for legs... seen the missus tone up while i was on test. no other explanation

aside from this deads,squats, and all them leg machines that you look at and think way too gay will all work.. light weights. good posture. good form. and cardio.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Looking for a routine for my GF or just some types of exercises she can do. She's fit in terms of cardio and her stomach carries very little fat, very flat ie no stubborn fat but she stores a lot of fat around her bum and legs. Its funny her sister is the complete opposite (skinny legs, fat belly) and it's obvious she is more like her whilst my gf is more like her dad so I'm assuming hormones and genes are playing a roll here!
> 
> Anyway she's started to consider if lifting weights will help, I've been trying to get her to do it for a while now anyway and shes finally coming round. I presume squats is a definite but what rep range etc and other exercises, deadlifts? Kettle bells? Should workouts be full body, SS 5x5 maybe?


Imo lifting weights can only help. Squats, leg press, calf exercises.. The works. I don't have that much experience in terms of training the fairer sex but I wouldn't treat her that differently, just start with 5x5?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Imo lifting weights can only help. Squats, leg press, calf exercises.. The works. I don't have that much experience in terms of training the fairer sex but I wouldn't treat her that differently, just start with 5x5?


Cheers mate, was in the gym with her on Tuesday and I haven't heard the end of it since! Complaining about her legs hurting, she only done up to 30kg squats! She was doing it easily and refused to up the weight, I wanted to take it up to see what her 5RM was! Her DL form was spot on funnily enough! After them two she fooked off to the TRX thing and then I had her do some lunges with 10kg kettlebells!


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> Cheers mate, was in the gym with her on Tuesday and I haven't heard the end of it since! Complaining about her legs hurting, she only done up to 30kg squats! She was doing it easily and refused to up the weight, I wanted to take it up to see what her 5RM was! Her DL form was spot on funnily enough! After them two she fooked off to the TRX thing and then I had her do some lunges with 10kg kettlebells!


A lot of girls are TERRIFIED of becoming huge tons of my friends don't think girls should lift weights. she probably just needs some encouragement and will enjoy it more soon.


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi

Most girls are still under the illusion that if they lift wieghts they will look like men and be huge. This is a ridiculous belief. Muscle burns calories faster than fat so if a girl holds some muscle her body will be burning calories better. Don't just work her lower body ! Good all round wieght training, some cardio, I prefer high intensity anorobic excersise as it burns away less of your hard earned muscle and a good clean diet should have her seeing some good results in no time. For the wieghts I'd start with 12 -15 reps at 2 sets per body part. If she aches to much to begin with you could put her off so for the 1st month a softly softly approach is probably best . Good luck


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Whilst lifting weights isn't going to specifically target fat in any particular area it may help her to prefer the shape of the areas affected.

Is she a classic pear shape at all? What style of cardio dose she do?


----------

